# Yuxin Little Magic Megaminx V2 Review



## Hiraaaai (Dec 19, 2017)

I guess I am one of the fastest people to get this, so I thought I would give it a try on making a review. This is the first time I'm making a review like this, so the video might be awkward.




PS. I thought there were too little information in the video, so here is a written review.
First impressions were that it was tight just like the V1, so I loosened the skrews about 720 degrees, and the puzzle was much better after that. Compared to the V1, the V2 has a more stable and compact feel, similar to how the GTS2 performs compared to the V1. However, the slight catching problems in the V1 did not go away, since it needed some force to cornercut. Putting the magnets inside this puzzle definitely helped this puzzle to catch less, and the weight is not too noticeable since it is originally a light weight puzzle compared to the Galaxy.
I think that this megaminx has a great performance for the price and putting magnets can push this to easily become somebody's main. However, Moyu Aohun and Galaxy V2 has recently been announced, so it might be wise to wait for the reviews of them.


----------

